# How Fast Can The Giant Golden-Crowned Flying-Fox Bat Fly?



## Angel Tarragon (Jan 31, 2009)

Doing some research for a character for Mutants & Masterminds and I couldn't find this info at wikipedia. 

Any help would be keen?

Try saying the thread title 10 times fast; it's definitely a tongue twister.


----------



## Blackrat (Jan 31, 2009)

What do you mean? An African or European Giant Golden-Crowned Flying-Fox Bat?


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jan 31, 2009)

Blackrat said:


> What do you mean? An African or European Giant Golden-Crowned Flying-Fox Bat?




Does it matter? Are both capable of achieveing the same flight speed?


----------



## Blackrat (Jan 31, 2009)

Reveille said:


> Does it matter? Are both capable of achieveing the same flight speed?




Depends wether or not they are carrying coconuts...

It was a Holy Grail reference Rev, you of all people should've recogniced it 

As for seriously answering the question, I have no idea. Wikipedia seems to be a bit stingy on providing flight speed of any bats it seems.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jan 31, 2009)

Blackrat said:


> Depends wether or not they are carrying coconuts...
> 
> It was a Holy Grail reference Rev, you of all people should've recogniced it
> 
> As for seriously answering the question, I have no idea. Wikipedia seems to be a bit stingy on providing flight speed of any bats it seems.




Monty Python Holy Grail? Never seen it. As for Indy, I haven't seen that one in years, so my recollection of it is spotty at best.


----------



## hafrogman (Jan 31, 2009)

Well, this article is about a different, but related Megabat.  They get up to 25 - 30 kmph (15 - 18 mph).  Mostly they're just really good at utilizing tailwinds.  Meanwhile, this is a write-up about bat flight mechanics.  It gets into less specifics, but basically states that speed is a function of prey (fruit bats are slower) and size (the larger the wingspan, the slower the flight).

So the bat in question is a fruitbat like the one in the first article, but a little bit bigger.  Odds are it flies about the same speed, or a little slower.  So 15 mph is a nice, round number.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jan 31, 2009)

Thanks for the info hafrog, it definitely helps.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Feb 1, 2009)

Reveille said:


> Monty Python Holy Grail? Never seen it. As for Indy, I haven't seen that one in years, so my recollection of it is spotty at best.




BLASPHEMY!!!  


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4b4bGAoVR7g]YouTube - The Bridge of Death[/ame]


----------



## Duskblade (Feb 1, 2009)

Sheesh Rev, how is it that you've never seen Monty Python?


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Feb 1, 2009)

Duskblade said:


> Sheesh Rev, how is it that you've never seen Monty Python?




I've seen The Meaning of Life, just not any other Monty Python movie. 

Sorry.


----------

